# Introvert, or shy Extrovert?



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

raichu said:


> I'm almost positive it's biological. Anxiety and depression both run crazy in my family, immediate and extended. My dad and two of my three sisters (and probably my brother, too, though he's too young to tell for sure) all have trouble with both anxiety and depression. Most of my aunts, uncles, and cousins on my dad's side have at least one or the other, and it's on my mom's side, too, though not as bad. I probably wouldn't have gone on medication otherwise, except that most of my family was. It was just like "Yup, there's another one." I don't know why I wasn't shy when I was little, but I figure it just takes a while to kick in sometimes. My mom said my dad was fine until about 40, and then it hit him all at once.


Well I'm really not an expert on this so let's leave it at that. Just one comment, if you feel you only went on the meds because the other family members do that too, that alone IMO is not a good reason for taking it. You could look for alternative psychological therapy approaches beyond/instead of the medication. This about taking a while to kick in is weird too...  But as I said, I'm not an expert.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> Well I'm really not an expert on this so let's leave it at that. Just one comment, if you feel you only went on the meds because the other family members do that too, that alone IMO is not a good reason for taking it. You could look for alternative psychological therapy approaches beyond/instead of the medication. This about taking a while to kick in is weird too...  But as I said, I'm not an expert.


I absolutely agree with you, and I didn't mean for it to sound like I don't take it seriously. I'm not just like "Oh no I'm nervous guess it's time to get some drugs okay all better!!" I actually do see a therapist. Not like to talk about my feelings or anything, because I really think I'd find that just awful. >.< He teaches practical strategies for dealing with stuff. I also don't take any new meds without asking my grandpa about them, since he's a doctor. Like, once my doctor recommended a certain kind of sleeping pills, and when I told my grandpa he said they made your hair fall out.


----------

